# Celiac Plexus Block w/ Neulolysis



## baash1124 (May 22, 2009)

Can anyone help me with how to code this?

Thanks.

CT-GUIDED CELIAC BLOCK:

   INDICATION:   Advanced pancreatic cancer, intractable pain.

   TECHNIQUE: After written informed consent was obtained under sterile
   conditions with the patient placed in the right lateral decubitus
   position via paraspinal posterolateral approach a 21-gauge spinal needle
   was advanced to the left paraaortic space. Small amount of contrast was
   injected. A test dose of 5 mL of 2% lidocaine was infused. Patient
   reported some degree of mild pain relief with the injection. Next, a
   total of 20 mL of absolute _______ was slowly infused for neurolysis of
   the celiac plexus. Patient tolerated the procedure well. Post-procedure
   scanning showed dispersion of the injected under the iodinated contrast
   into a location at L1 at the expected location of the celiac plexus.

   IMPRESSION: 

   Celiac plexus block and neurolysis as described.


----------



## marvelh (May 26, 2009)

64680 Absolute alcohol is used as the chemical mode of destruction.  The initial injection of lidocaine is not separately reportable as it is included as part of the celiac plexus destruction.


----------

